# Please may I ask for your help



## Katey

South African Lawmakers have decided that they would like to institute a sort of BSL in a part of South Africa. I feel irritated that we have so much other nonsense going on in this country that their efforts could be better spent on something more important than if the dog that people are walking is an apbt or not.

Please may I ask for your signature on this petition, so that it can be sent to the council. (I am hoping that international signatures will help them see that it is not only SAfricans who feel that this is an outrage.)

Knysna Municipality: Not sign into law the APBT owner restrictions


----------



## HeavyJeep

Jeez Katey, that's another shiddy situation.. Hate that for you (and the others there)
Its hard when a government is trying to curb other illicit activities, and have to include things that are related to the majority of criminals, but are also owned or used by responsible citizens. Again the dogs suffer, and through them their loved ones. So sorry to hear its happening around you, as well as many places here.. I hope the law doesn't pass
You have my vote


----------



## hashbrown

done..............


----------



## DickyT

7 seconds ago Richard Taylor, United States of America

done


----------



## TeamCourter

That really sucks Katey! I'll do it now!


----------



## ash4216

I signed, not sure if it counts since I'm from the US?


----------



## jimxxx

I signed also


----------

